#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Iso 9004:2018

## lalimadhu

Does anyone have a copy of the standard ISO 9004:2018 please

See More: Iso 9004:2018

----------


## sequeira.mario

ISO 9004:2018 pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mario

----------


## lalimadhu

Many Thanks Mario

----------


## davidefrens

Gracias Mario

----------


## lalimadhu

Dear Mario
by any chance would you have a copy of ISO 50001:2018  if can you please share it 
Thank you

----------


## daniel.torres

Thanks Mario...

----------

